# nfs shift 2



## Stief (3. April 2011)

Tag, ich habe folgendes problem. Ich spiele mit meinem logitech lenkrad, jedoch wird bei der kleinsten bewegung des lenkrads sofort voll nach rechts oder links gelenkt. Kann man das irgendwie umstellen, dass es nicht glich zu 100 % einlenkt? 
Danke und gruß, stief


----------



## norse (3. April 2011)

lenkrad neu kalibirieren (im treiber) und dann mit der empfindlichkeit spielen bei den einstellungen in nfs


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Sagt mal, ich habe ein echt seltsames Problem. Als erstes ließ sich Shift 2 nicht starten, dass Problem habe ich behoben indem ich einfach die Physxloader.dll in den System Ordner verschoben habe.
Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem was Ihr an den Bildern erkennen solltet.
Dieses Problem tritt im Crossfire auf sowie ohne Crossfire.

1920x1080 alles inkl. AA Maximale Settings, rest siehe Bilder..
Treiber sind alle aktuell, habe heute Windows 7 x64 sogar neu installiert, sprich alles sauber installiert, Catalyst 11.3, Profiles 11.3.
Habe gelesen, dass es bei Low Settings nicht auftreten soll, kann sich das jemand erklären?
Selbst DirectX habe ich komplett neu drauf gespielt..

Hier mal ein Video von irgendwem, habs Google gefunden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-QD1K23T6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Also für mich sieht das wie HDR aus. Kannste das vielleicht einzelnt aus machen oder minimieren? 

Haste es mal mit einer eigenen Config probiert? Soll ja dann auch besser aussehn. Spezielle Grafik Einstellungen und Antialiasing - Allgemeine Diskussion - SHIFT 2 Unleashed: EA-Foren


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Danke, werde es mal versuchen und dann schreiben obs geklappt hat. 
Mit der Config ist das Auto jetzt schwarz.. Oo

Würde sagen, EA hat extremst gefailed..
Gut das ich das Spiel aus der Videothek hab..


----------



## D4n1el (4. April 2011)

Kennen wir ja langsam nicht anders. EA gab sich wieder wie IMMER viel mühe


----------



## McClaine (4. April 2011)

Das sieht aber echt komisch aus, hätte auch spontan auf HDR getippt, erinnert ziemlich an ne Beleuchtung.


----------



## Stief (4. April 2011)

@ hd5870:

Wieso missbrauchst du meinen Thread mit nem absolut neuem Thema???
Das führt dazu, dass die ursprüngliche Frage völlig in den Hintergrund gerückt wird! 
Bitte beim nächsten mal einfach selbst nen Thread aufmachen, nachdem das Thema ja ein völlig anderes ist!!!!


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Warum soll ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
Erstens ist der Threadname eh nicht spezifisch genug, daher Fail.
Zweitens wurde deine Frage bereits beantwortet.
Drittens, warum soll ich einen neuen Thread eröffnen, wenn ich auch einen nehmen kann der einfach nur "nfs shift" heißt..


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> Danke, werde es mal versuchen und dann schreiben obs geklappt hat.
> Mit der Config ist das Auto jetzt schwarz.. Oo
> 
> Würde sagen, EA hat extremst gefailed..
> Gut das ich das Spiel aus der Videothek hab..


 
Genau das gleiche Phenomen hatte ich auch. Treiberupdate und wech wars.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Ähm, meine Treiber sind alle aktuell.


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

tja.. vielleicht hilfts wenn du den Treiber erst mal restlos rausschmeist und neu draufhaust. Ich hatte den 11.2 drauf und genau diese schwarze untexturierten Auto, auch in der Garage. Hab den Treiber rausgeschmissen und 11.3 reingespielt. Geht perfekt. Ich rate dir auch das neue CCC mit zu installieren


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Wie ich schrieb habe ich gestern mein komplettes Windows 7 inkl. SP1 und updates neu drauf getan.
Jeder Treiber ist aktuell, da muss ich nichts neu drauf tun.

Catalyst 11.3 und Profiles 11.3 sind ebenfalls drauf.
CCC ist auch aktuell.


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

Das ist aber definitv ein lösbares Problem mit deinem Grafiksetup. Ich erzwing auch manchmal irgend eine Funktion im Treiber Setup. Wenn das ne zeitlang funzt denk ich nicht mehr an dran und bei nem Fehler muss ich dann alles saubermachen.

Schalt einfach nicht verifizierbare Optionen im Treiber aus und vernichte die Spuren. Alles auf Anwendung und max. Bruteforce Quali einstellen. Alles Schnickschnack Optimiungszeug wech. Bit per Bit Texturmapping quasi


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Habe im Treiber alles auf Standard getestet und folgende Settings probiert, die ebenfalls nicht funktionieren.


----------



## DrSin (4. April 2011)

Es liegt am 11.3 - lad dir mal den 11.4 preview runter, mit dem gings bei mir.


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

mehr kann ich dir auch ned sagen



DrSin schrieb:


> Es liegt am 11.3 - lad dir mal den 11.4 preview runter, mit dem gings bei mir.


 

Der funzt etz aber bei mir. EDV(Ende Der Vernunft)


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Ist 11.4 Early Preview nicht vom Februar?
Sollte man dann nicht erwarten, dass die Funktionen im 11.3 zu finden sind?
Zumindest sagt Google das. 

Meinst doch den hier?

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2011)

Ich werd mich hüten nen anderen Treiber zu installieren, grad wo Shift2, zumindest in Sachen 3D GFX fehlerfrei glänzt und fliesst. Ich atoptier den 11.3er 

und jetzt werd ich mich erst mal dem Setup meiner Dodge Viper widmen


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Gut ich installiere mal den 11.4 Early Preview.
Gebe gleich Feedback obs geklappt hat.


----------



## Stief (4. April 2011)

Wenn du denkst dass mit einer antwort die frage beantwortet ist, dann hast du keine ahnung. Ich hätte gerne noch mehr versch antworten, deshalb raus aus meinem thread! Alles klar? Mach einfach nen eigenen auf wenn du probleme hast. Sonst gibts ne saftige beschwerde bei pcgh, haste verstanden?


----------



## norse (4. April 2011)

Haste das denn mal probiert? Wenn ja hat sich was geändert?
Evtl mal älteren lenkradtreiber probieren? Anderen USB Anschluss...
Sind so Sachen die man probieren kann.

@hd das is wirklich etwas dreist, hättet den selben bzw ähnlichen Fehler völlig ok aber das ist mal total am Thema vorbei.


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Stief schrieb:


> Wenn du denkst dass mit einer antwort die frage beantwortet ist, dann hast du keine ahnung. Ich hätte gerne noch mehr versch antworten, deshalb raus aus meinem thread! Alles klar? Mach einfach nen eigenen auf wenn du probleme hast. Sonst gibts ne saftige beschwerde bei pcgh, haste verstanden?


 
Wie alt bist du?
Kannst das ganze auch ein wenig freundlicher formulieren und nicht so Ghetto Bushido mäßig, verstanden?


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

@ Stief


Was hast du genau für ein Lenkrad, hast du schon versucht was an der empfindlichkeit zu verändern?

@ hd 5870

Wie schauts bei dir aus wenn du eine Karte raus nimmst, könnte auch an deinem quad GPU System liegen


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Ok läuft mit dem 11.4 Early Preview und den 11.4 Cap1 Profiles. 
Hab die 11.4 Cap1 Profiles mal hochgeladen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Ah toll funktionierts wieder, da hat der Thread wenigstens einen Sinn,

an den Threaderöffner, es wäre vielleicht gut wenn du dein Thema nächstes mal mehr Präzisieren würdest und vielleicht sogar in Gross und Klein Buchstaben, so weiss man wirklich nicht um was es geht und denkt es ist ein "offener" Thread allgemein über NFS Shift 2, denn so fassen es auch alle Leute auf die auch in diesem "offenem" für alle zügängigen Forum sich bewegen..


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

War auch keine Absicht, wollte ihn jetzt nicht dissen oder so.
Aber wenn ich "nfs shift 2" lese, dann poste ich da rein sofern nichts spezifischeres angegeben ist.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Hättest aber auch den sammelthread nehmen können


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Den habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht gesehen, da des Spiel relativ neu ist.


----------



## Stief (5. April 2011)

Ist bei euch das handling auch total schwammig? Das auto rutscht total rum und fährt sich, als würde seife auf der strecke sein. Die lenkung ist absolut nicht direkt. Geht es euch genauso? Danke für antworten. Gruß, stief


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2011)

Ich hatte da weder beim ersten noch beim zweiten Teil Probleme, egal ob mit Lenkrad oder Pad


----------



## freezee-e (5. April 2011)

die steuerung ist ja mal voll übel...


----------



## AlexDragonEye (6. April 2011)

Stief schrieb:


> Ist bei euch das handling auch total schwammig? Das auto rutscht total rum und fährt sich, als würde seife auf der strecke sein. Die lenkung ist absolut nicht direkt. Geht es euch genauso? Danke für antworten. Gruß, stief



installiere dir einfach den minimod, damit ist das Spiel sehr geil spielbar


----------



## mmhardky (6. April 2011)

Wirkt das minimod auch fuer x360 pad?


----------



## DrSin (6. April 2011)

mmhardky schrieb:


> Wirkt das minimod auch fuer x360 pad?



Nicht wirklich.... das Fahrzeug eiert immer noch rum.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2011)

Beim Steuerrad musst du nur ein eigenes Profil machen, sprich nicht die vorgefertigten Settings nehmen, habe auch ein Logitech Driving Force GT, mit den Voreinstellungen UNSPIELBAR, mit eigenen Settings Kurvenmeister

Musst halt auch beim Setup "Tunen" die Federwege etc. einstellen..

Vorallem die Deadzone auf 0% sonst hast du 10% Steuerweg wo absolut gar nichts passiert (darum heisst das ja auch so )
Schade ist dass sie eine Simulation darstellen wollen indem Sie die Steuerung so besch***en machen das man für die kleinste Kurve im Schweiss badet, kanns ja auch nicht sein.. aber mit etwas einstellen (2-3 Stunden) klappts einigermassen 

Mal meine Settings:

FFB:________100%________________________________100%

Steering DZ___0%___________________________________1%

Steering SN:__60 - 80%_____________________________75%

Throttle DZ:_ 0%___________________________________0%

Throttle SN:__50%_________________________________40%

Brake DZ:____0%___________________________________0%

Brake SN:____50%_________________________________45%

Clutch DZ:____0%__________________________________0%

Clutch SN:___50%_________________________________60%

Speed SN:____0%__________________________________0%

Drift Speed SN:0%__________________________________0%

Steering Lock:_900*/450___________________________450*


----------



## FabulousBK81 (10. April 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt...bei mir läuft das game 1A 
und ohne was an den einstellungen verändern zu müssen reagiert
mein wheel haargenau uns so wie es sollte
Nur find ich die KI zu leicht


----------



## Arcorator (13. April 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab Need for speed Shift 2 nun. Und ich habe einen recht guten Pc 

Mein Pc:

6gb Arbeitsspeicher
I5 750 mit 4x3,9 GHZ
ATI HD Radeon 7570 mit 1GB

Ich kann die einstellungen machen wie ich will aber in den Kurven rukelt es und das grade nicht wenig was könnte das sein ???


Lg


----------



## FabulousBK81 (13. April 2011)

@Arcorator___Was hast du für ne graka...7570So ne karte wird erst ende jahr mal raus
kommen...zumindest die AMD 7000 serie
Aber bei deinem problem mit dem game,da tip ich mal auf den graka treiber,wenn da ein neuer
auch nichts bringt dann hast du pech und mußte mal auf nen patch warten...aber du bist nicht
der einzige mit ner amd graka wo probleme mit dem game hat.


----------



## ghost13 (16. April 2011)

Dieses Spiel ist es doch nicht mal wert den Rechner zu starten!
Nicht mal mit den Mods lässt sichs fernünftig Fahren! Und die Texturen erst... wüürg!


----------

